# Did I show you guys this shot?



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

This the Folly pier just south of Charleston SC.

It was a 90 second exposure.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

that is a awsome pic


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

very very nice


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats A Wall Hanger. Put Er In A Frame


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Very nice picture.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I love it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sweet as it gets Capt.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!! Great photo!

Tom - DBG


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was taken last Chritsmas eve at about 10:00 at night with a full moon.

Here is another from the same night of the old slave market in down town Charleston,SC


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Those are some really great pic's. :cheers:


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I love the first one - it's actually one of my favorites that I've seen on here!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Whoa, Capt Rick, that is beautiful! 90 sec shot, wow, I am impressed!


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

Super Thanks For Sharing.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

How did you know how long to hold down the exposure? Did you try multiple exposures? I love both of them. I would like to gove some a try like that.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Those are beautiful. Great applications of a specialized technique...


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Slip,,,The shot was taken with a Canon Rebel XTI and a Canon 50mm 1.4 lens. I think the f-stop was set at 5.6
I started with a 60 second shutter speed and went up at 10 second intervals until I got it right.
Its not that hard to do. Make sure you lock your mirror up when you do something like this, and a good tri-pod is a must. I only do something like this during a full moon with no clouds. Im glad you guys like it!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Whoa!!!! Thoese are sweet, if ya have any more I wouldnt be upset if you shared them.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

I have shot a few models too..The blonde is the wife...............


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice portraits Rick and very pretty models. I especially like the second one in the red hat. Great lighting and color and the effect of whatever post processing you did is very pleasing. Great to see your work.
James


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks James....................


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Capt,

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Capt Rick Hiott again.
​I ordered a wired shutter switch to give it a try. I have the XTi and the wireless models require you to be in front of camera to use it, so I got the wired model.
Thanks again,


----------

